# Opinions on the Honda Jazz scooter



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Good day all,
My wife has shown an interest in possibly wanting a scooter for her birthday. We have a brochure on the Jazz and it certainly looks appealing. What are your opinions on it as far as build quality, ride, handling and all those things? Will it work as a commuter here in Edmonton and will she be able to get from one side of the city to the other on the freeway which is posted at 80kph? The price point is certainly a factor here. $2700.00 - #3000.00. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Very reliable.
Not suitable for that distance commute.

Assuming you must have a less than 100cc there is nothing that will sustain 80 kph tho the Zuma will come close.










2009 Yamaha Zuma Home, information, info

If you can go over 100cc then there are many 125cc that will do the job.

( owned a Jazz - was too small and underpowered for my son - Zuma is fine - it will sustain 70 kph - more with an overbore kit ).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This would do fine in your price range

2008 Yamaha Vino 125 Home, information, info

Get her a windshield for sure.

The factory unit is about $100










Her helmet will easily fit in the storage under the seat.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks MacDoc,
You seem to know your stuff. It seems like you also seem to prefer the Yamaha product.
Are these 50cc scooter allowed to operate on an inner city freeway that is posted 80kph? I realize the dangers associated with not being able to keep up with the traffic. It is more of a just want to know question.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Call me a fraidy-cat, but I would never take a scooter onto a freeway. For that type of vehicle, the back roads are more fun anyway!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Don't do it.

I'd prefer Honda - I have a Silverwing myself but Honda has no intermediate model.

Jaz is excellent for short trips not for a commute - top is about 40 kph.
Zuma is much larger and does 70 but scooters will hold value so I'd get the 125 cc - see if you can find last year's but they are hot commodities.

There is one 

2005 YAMAHA SCOOTER FOR SALE

here's a Vino

BuySell Classifieds : Edmonton : 2006 YAMAHA 125 VINO, 125, 4 Stroke scooter special purchase by Daytona lets you save big! Reg. $3599 on sale for ONLY $2899 + PDI. Great buy, easy financing, we ship everywhere., Stock# NEW,   $2,899.00, Exterior Col

Don't know a lot about the Piaggo 

Piaggio Fly 150 Scooter - Edmonton Motorcycles For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

The Vino at 125cc sounds like that would be great. Would suit all requirements.
I will look around come Monday and see what is out there. I would prefer Honda as well. I have a friend here that owns a honda dealer. So I would like to support him, but If they don't have what I want, then I got to look elsewhere.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fraidy cat  Remind me to wave as I go by on the freeway










That said I tend to agree that one of the heavier scooters like the Silverwing would be better on the Freeway but they are way out of price range and are heavy for a new rider.

The Yamaha Vino with a windshield would be about minimum.

Make sure she takes a motorcycle course - most community colleges have them.

Some good stuff here
LetsGoScootin-Safely! Safe Scooter Riding


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here is your Honda line up
Honda's new 2008 models

49cc jumps to the Silverwing ( $10k+ ) - nada in between.

One thing I like about the Yamaha's they have the road presence of a larger bike.

This is my son's and he's 6' 200 lb and it fits him - when we go out bopping on the back roads it looks like a bigger vehicle - that's a good thing you want.


















Here's a Vino with a windshield - nice seating position










They are light so easy to handle unlike the big Honda.
How much heavy truck traffic is there?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Fraidy cat  Remind me to wave as I go by on the freeway


Holy cow!  

That thing really pushes the definition of "scooter" to its limit! There's enough room for the whole (nuclear) family on there!! :lmao: 

I was picturing the Italian-inspired "vespa" class scooters, not this, um "doorless/roofless compact"!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah 4 bags of groceries under the seat ABS brakes, fully automatic DV transmission and 110 mph top end.

And it's neither the fastest nor the largest. The Burgman is bigger and one of the Italian jobbies does 140 mph


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Call me a fraidy-cat, but I would never take a scooter onto a freeway." Chas, in St.John's, Canada's capital of pot holes, you would not be a "fraidy-cat" to drive such a scooter in St.John's ............. you would be called smart.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I wonder if a scooter is really a good option for your wife, based on the commute required. However, based on your budget, you're more or less out of luck for other options. Perhaps a larger monthly investment would be a better alternative, for a fun and small car, such as a Smart car. Cheap (relatively, for a car), extremely fuel efficient, great for the city, and unique.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I suspect this is a no second vehicle issue and Smarts , even used are not cheap nor is the insurance.
$2000 gets a decent older Civic or Corolla tho.

I almost got a Smart but $15k used, not much more room than the Silverwing, not as good mileage and more money for less fun and higher insurance tipped the balance to the scooter.


----------



## robb01 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have a couple friends with those, they really like them


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful Wheels MacDoc,
The scooter for the wife is purely for fun. Not to replace the car. Just to drive local when the weather permits and to visit our daughter on the other side of the city. She is not really interested in going long distances on the free way. If she were to really love the bike seen, then we would graduate to something like a motorcycle or the bigger scooter like the Silver Wing.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Vino should fit the bill and it will be fun. Underpowered will not.


----------



## grubincan (Mar 9, 2008)

Do not buy a 50cc scooter if you expect to travel on 80km/h roads.

I have a '06 Kymco Super 9 LC, with an expansion pipe, and it will do 85 - just. 
Most new 50cc's are 4 strokes, due to emission regulations in the US, and you could probably run faster. If you really want to travel on highways you could mod a 2 stroke to a 70cc (and then it's no longer a moped, and will require a motor bike licence) or get a 125cc 4 stroke at least.

If you have a Kymco dealer nearby, stop by and check them out.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Sitting Bull said:


> Good day all,
> My wife has shown an interest in possibly wanting a scooter for her birthday. We have a brochure on the Jazz and it certainly looks appealing. What are your opinions on it as far as build quality, ride, handling and all those things? Will it work as a commuter here in Edmonton and will she be able to get from one side of the city to the other on the freeway which is posted at 80kph? The price point is certainly a factor here. $2700.00 - #3000.00.
> Thanks in advance.


I have an Aprilia Scarabeo 200 and that to me is the perfect size for the freeway,
Anything smaller and I'd have a tough time keeping up with the traffic flow.

I have had smaller scooters in the past including a Vespa LX150 and a Derbi Blvd 150,
But found that they couldn't keep up to highway speed, Besides being far too light.

If your wife is serious and wants to get a motorcycle license,
Then I'd suggest something bigger than a 50cc scooter.

Yamaha has a BWs 125 coming out in 2009 that looks good,
It's priced just a few hundred dollars below the Aprilia Scarabeo 200 for 2009.

The 125 will allow her on the 80 km/hr roads.


----------

